# Better Program then Video Converter



## derek-c-wicks (Oct 29, 2009)

I just converted several mpeg files to flv for my website with Video Converter. Does anyone else know a good conversion programm? have a look at my how to paint in acrylic website to see the flv I am using.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 30, 2009)

That's great, but you do realize that Pavtube is for Windows machines and we're all using Mac machines, right?

Or are you just shamelessly advertising a video converter company that you're affiliated with?

Either way, your claims are bogus.  It's not a very fast video converter, because it won't even run on a Mac.  That makes it just about the slowest video converter in my opinion, not the fastest.


----------



## derek-c-wicks (Oct 30, 2009)

Once again, does anyone know a good video converter for MACOSX who is not tryiong to sell something. If you need to see what I am doing you can view my video's on my painting in acrylic website.


----------



## co19 (Nov 19, 2009)

Prism video converter is a good one for flv's, it won't produce optimal results, but I used it on my macbook pro to convert large flv files and it did so pretty well.

Another more famous one is, VisualHub, it works great for changing formats and quality to fit what you need.


----------

